# Speedcubers on Skype



## dChan (Feb 3, 2009)

I was having a fun little chat with a cuber friend over Skype and got to wondering how many users here have a Skype account. So if you have a Skype account, please feel free to post your username up so we may spam you with Skype calls and chats and stuff.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 3, 2009)

abr71310


Same as everything else I have... gmail, MSN (hotmail), Skype, Hamachi, Steam, Warcraft III, Age of Empires, Gaming Zone...


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 3, 2009)

junhyukee
lame, don't ask


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2009)

sa967st
same username I usually use, I don't really use skype but I'm logged in often.


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 3, 2009)

same with my username


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Feb 3, 2009)

btw some people have a skype link in their profile (the little gray X) (ie. nitrocan)


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm shelchang on Skype, but you probably have to beep me on gtalk or AIM or something else if you want to Skype, because I'm never on.


----------



## dChan (Feb 5, 2009)

@GaroMaster1337: Thanks for the tip, I'll keep a look out for those little icons.

I've added most of the people who have posted here and even had a little conference call with three others cubers(Hi Tyler, Grinta, and Sarah!) just a few days ago. I'm surprised more people don't have Skype as it is a cool way to communicate.


----------



## jay123 (Feb 5, 2009)

i was asked to shoot an add for skype i had to solve the cube oh and 2H but the only show my arms, there was a grandma (OH) and a boy(2H) and they were racing over skype, and the grandma wins , keep an eye out on the website (skype.com) the add should be up within 2 weeks.


----------



## dChan (Feb 5, 2009)

jay123 said:


> i was asked to shoot an add for skype i had to solve the cube oh and 2H but the only show my arms, there was a grandma (OH) and a boy(2H) and they were racing over skype, and the grandma wins , keep an eye out on the website (skype.com) the add should be up within 2 weeks.



Wow, that's pretty cool. I'll definitely keep a look out for that.


----------



## jay123 (Feb 5, 2009)

I missed a day of school to come and cube on film for a day, and best of all i got paid!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2009)

dChan said:


> I've added most of the people who have posted here and even had a little conference call with three others cubers(Hi Tyler, Grinta, and Sarah!).


 Hi! (msg too short)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

BUMP
my skype = ecwv10.
I've been on there with Edmund and Anthony recently and cubing on there is fun, I agree more people should do it.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

sure, why not.

anthony_brooks023


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

kingedward59

Used it for cubing weekly, and fandub partners.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 5, 2010)

DavidLettuce


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 6, 2010)

cubemaster13 ... even though i'm not...


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 6, 2010)

Count me in.

amostay2004

I'll add some of you guys


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

dChan
4Chan


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 6, 2010)

lol

waffle_ijm


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 6, 2010)

echo123.

not really


----------



## JackJ (Apr 6, 2010)

jjohnstoncuber

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ubBCZcf4TA


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2010)

dr_maxman


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 6, 2010)

has anyone seen the skype homepage a while ago?  more people should use skype

and ironically, I don't use skype


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm

Owstincube

on* skype pretty often (for mkw purposes)

(no idea why i said ok before edit)


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 6, 2010)

marthaurion
my username's are fairly consistent so ppl can figure them out...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

EdmundOfTheRoundTable


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 6, 2010)

rubiks560. i'm on pretty often but it's on my Iphone so I can only do chat and calls I can't video call


----------



## robindeun (Apr 6, 2010)

Robindeun
(Netherlands)


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 6, 2010)

iChanZer0 the 0 is a zero and i'm on right now and i'm bored


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sa967st is your name on skype Sela???


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone want to cube/race on Skype?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> Sa967st is your name on skype Sela???


yup.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anyone want to cube/race on Skype?



raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawr am want


----------



## idpapro (Apr 9, 2010)

mine is ipods_rocks in case if anyone wants to race, or just become freinds!!


----------



## Truncator (Apr 9, 2010)

truncator2

I'm on fairly often.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

Ashmnafa


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 9, 2010)

TobiXTheGoodBoyX.

Don't ask. And if you get it, feel free to lol in contentness.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> TobiXTheGoodBoyX.
> 
> Don't ask. And if you get it, feel free to lol in contentness.



I think I get it!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 9, 2010)

tlosisweb


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anyone want to cube/race on Skype?



I would LOVE to race you
Ethanr02


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 9, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to cube/race on Skype?
> ...



I'll race too...again, marthaurion


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 9, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Ill race

richard.zhang7


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll race if i had my cube


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll chat today


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 9, 2010)

Sin-H4

- it's on my profile anyway...


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 9, 2010)

snorlaxthecuber
=D


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Apr 9, 2010)

*ssukhaya*


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Apr 9, 2010)

MrSuperCool99
I just made this account


----------



## valcris2021 (Apr 9, 2010)

valcris2021, I'm usually online.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Apr 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anyone want to cube/race on Skype?


I'll race but u kinda fast


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 9, 2010)

MrSupercubefreak said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to cube/race on Skype?
> ...



lololololololol


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> MrSupercubefreak said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Don't be mean dude 
He doesn't know you've lost speed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 11, 2010)

Anybody want to cube/race right now?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anybody want to cube/race right now?



Sure.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 11, 2010)

i dont mind...but i may be too fast or too slow >.>


----------



## akiramejin (Apr 11, 2010)

rostagma (if you know where that's from you're a beast.)


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

ANormalCuber
I just it and I like to race with people!
I average low 22
EDIT: please dont send me a call or anything yet, because I have to leave to Volleyball until 9


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 13, 2010)

If anybody wants to now race call me username ichanzer0 
I average around 27


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone want to add me and race?
I average high 22s, with inconsistency.

Again, I am tobixthegoodboyx on Skype.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone want to race?
I would prefer tinychat though.
http://tinychat.com/rawrcubes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 27, 2010)

phoenixdeath666


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 27, 2010)

go to tinychat, I'm lonely in there all by myself!

*tear cry cry*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 27, 2010)

Which tinychat?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Which tinychat?



tinychat.com/rawrcubes


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2010)

Would somebody like to race now?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Would somebody like to race now?



shure thang


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Skype and Msn*

Anyone got skype or Msn, if you do we can race on cubing.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I have a cubing skype acc. What's yours? I'll add you when I have time (this afternoon probably)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have an msn account ([email protected]) and my skype is d4m4s74 (I think)

But my laptop is broken, so I don't have access to a webcam if you want to race. (You'll just have to trust me typing the times)


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 1, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I have an msn account ([email protected]) and my skype is d4m4s74 (I think)
> 
> But my laptop is broken, so I don't have access to a webcam if you want to race. (You'll just have to trust me typing the times)


 
sure plus i have added you, my email is [email protected] and my skype is Linalai66
lol feel free for anyone that cubes to add me


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yes, I have a cubing skype acc. What's yours? I'll add you when I have time (this afternoon probably)


 
ok my msn is: [email protected] 
ok my skype is: Linalai66

add me when you have time


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2011)

Should we compile an index of these?
Wiki Page.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes. Add me ([email protected]) and remind me who you are


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 1, 2011)

add [email protected] (yahoo ID's work on MSN as far as i know) if interested in racing with the biggest noob on this site


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 3, 2011)

i have added all of yous


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 15, 2011)

when do you guys normalling come on?


----------



## David1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> when do you guys normalling come on?


 Hey can I add you??


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 15, 2011)

sure


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 15, 2011)

Isn't that's what twist the web is made for?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 15, 2011)

I have added all of yous too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> you can also check my WCA profile for official times.


 Nope. Try linking it.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2011)

My skype ID is thezcuber. I've never done a team BLD or anything like that, but just be sure to tell me that you're going to call before you do. Also, for some reason my camera doesn't want to work on skype, so if anyone could help that would be great.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2011)

That was a bit of a bump there but anyway mine is fivebldcubing


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2011)

246etc
I hope you don't mind I updated your Skype/WCA info, since you posted both publicly here.
Both should be available to your left when you post now.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2011)

Hm... Didn't realise i could put my skype thingy on my profile...


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm CubeKick. Yeah. I'm gonna try to be on there.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine is mrindianteen


----------



## Jostle (Aug 8, 2011)

ardamax96, because i like cupcakes.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 8, 2011)

hovair56 on skype


----------



## Vinny (Aug 8, 2011)

I had to switch to Oovoo because skype doesn't do free group chat now... Does anyone use oovoo?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2011)

No more group chat? Since when?

I might sign up for oovoo then.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 8, 2011)

group video chat*


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a google plus?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

ryan-reese91


----------



## ianography (Aug 8, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Does anyone have a google plus?


 
I do. 

And my skype is theianography


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 8, 2011)

phoenixdeath666


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 8, 2011)

chris.dkn


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 9, 2011)

ItsAndreaSon

Yaa...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 9, 2011)

Ickathu

It's the same as my username here. Send me a request and I'll accept.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pandadudex96 same thing


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 9, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Does anyone have a google plus?


No, but I could get it if anyone wants to race, or team bld.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2011)

click down there somewhere











<---------------


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 10, 2011)

*checks skype* i'm pretty sure my skype name is yuxuibbs.... im logged in but no one ever talks to me and stuff so if anyone feels like talking to a girl cuber or something....


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *checks skype* i'm pretty sure my skype name is yuxuibbs.... im logged in but no one ever talks to me and stuff so if anyone feels like talking to a girl cuber or something....


 
1. Girl
2. Cuber
3. Michigan
*Hi.*

--> Kidding, but lol<--


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *checks skype* i'm pretty sure my skype name is yuxuibbs.... im logged in but no one ever talks to me and stuff so if anyone feels like talking to a girl cuber or something....


 

Added


----------



## Carrot (Aug 11, 2011)

OscarRoth1993 for me =D (who said Google+ ? I've got that too )


----------



## XaveL (Aug 11, 2011)

skype name : mryongz
facebook : http://www.facebook.com/whut.call.me.jeuax
msn : [email protected]

add me up guys


----------



## RazzleBerry (Dec 2, 2012)

*Skype anyone?*

I wanna skype with another cuber, and do team blinds, races, and just talk cubes. I'm not the fasted but you can get around time difference. So if you're interested reply with your skype name, and it should be pretty cool


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 2, 2012)

brah, id love to! my Skype name is aaron.abramowitz1


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 3, 2012)

ltplivsey

for some other time though i can't right now. would be cool to make this into a thread specially for cubers to all skype each other


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 3, 2012)

I would love to talk to anyone cuber who is around my speed or faster.
My skype name is cady.shields (a link is also below my avatar)


----------



## penfold1992 (Dec 3, 2012)

penfold1992
I am around 19second average if anyone else is around there and wishes to add me =) I live in the UK if that makes any difference (think time zones =) )

anyone can add me if you wish, make sure you tell me your a cuber when you add me!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 3, 2012)

bgdgyfer
I am around a 30 second average my PB for 3x3 (broken today) is 18.69 and I live in the U.S.A. Add me!


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Id be down to chat with some people anytime. I am about 11 seconds average or so, maybe 12, maybe 10... My skype is jskyler91. Down to give tips and walktroughs. I live in california so its 12 ish here.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 3, 2012)

*Skype anyone?*

Fivebldcubing
Bear in mind I digress to maff a lot, if you like ponies then I'll be happy


----------



## WBCube (Dec 3, 2012)

Perhaps we can have a group chat going on as well? We can be better than the irc
o0willdabeast0o is my skype name


----------



## PoHos1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hallo all..

I want task if can some speedcuber on skype ??  we can show something.. each other .. and taking about cube 

please if you can write skype

hallo..  is there some cuber on skype calling ?  
please write me I have times around 15  

come on   
please write skype ..


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 23, 2012)

I have had some of the best cubing experiences through skype. I have been helpful to some. And others have really helped me. We really should all talk through skype as it can be easier to show than explain in text. So I am pretty much just bumping this thread, it needs some attention. (cady.shields is my skype)


----------



## nikanika (Apr 27, 2013)

i am from Georgia but i am in Glasgow so... if somebody is from Glasgow(which is speedcuber actually) visit this link : https://www.facebook.com/groups/548624795189068/


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 28, 2013)

nikanika said:


> i am from Georgia but i am in Glasgow[/url]



Which Glasgow?


----------



## nikanika (Apr 30, 2013)

In UK, Scotland are you speedcuber, because i want to have a meeting  do you know any other cubers in Glasgow(UK, Scotland).


----------



## nikanika (May 4, 2013)

glasgow speedcubers please ask me please...


----------



## MasterROBO360 (May 19, 2013)

nathan.stone97

Don't ask lol. That's my name on Skype.


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

I don't talk but I type.. YddEd (I also barely go on)


----------



## MostEd (Jun 23, 2013)

*Speedcuber Skype Thread*

I think this would be a great idea for us, to help us make new cubers friends, and to cube and socialize!
We'd share some info on our cubing, say:



GenericCuber said:


> Looking to cube 3x3 with people, I average 16 seconds


And this guys gets added by someone who wants to do the same, just make sure we can add you on skype. 

Or more complex like more puzzles, etc... I also tend to talk a lot more about other things than cubes with people for instance. I mean some cubers do this already, but say some are looking for people or something. 

Oh, and make sure you have decent verbal English .


I'm myself looking for a cuber to talk to and cube any of these:
3x3 - 16s
4x4 - 58s
5x5 - 1:35
6x6 - 2:55
7x7 - 5:00
Minecraft(sometimes but not necessarily but a good addition at times I'm bored) 



P.S. I know that people already probably skype form the around world, but having a more or less organized thread for this is bettah + I am looking for new people to talk to and make friends with.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

theres already a skype thread in offtopic but owell

ok so I am ben1996123 on skype so add me if you want to. I cube sometimes too

if anyone wants to race or something then these are my averages on stuff

2x2: 2.3
3x3: 11.5
4x4: 58
5x5: 1:50
6x6: 3:15
7x7: 5:00
OH: 23 maybe
megaminx: 1:40
3x3sim: 9.5
megasim: 1:10

oh and I torck about ponies and maff alot


----------



## axis (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey, I'm a begginer. As you can see I'm only solving 3x3 cube. I plan to buy 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 cubes in a month. I'd like to meet some cubers who are also begginers and some more expirienced too.
Feel free to add me. 
Skype nick: axisofawesome38


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 23, 2013)

there is already a thread for this, but i think that thats in the of topic forum where no one can see it. 

My name is Ross Patrick-Harvey. Svensson-Hornbostel and my account is ross3897

3x3: low 17-high 16
4x4: 1:20 - 1:30
5x5: 2:30
6x6: 6:00
7x7: sub 10?

i like to talk about ponys, the nintendo 64 (LOZ: OOT FTW!), cubes, and really weird/off colour/creepy things.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 23, 2013)

Might as well have someone else to talk to.

Skype: throughthefire97

3x3: 22-23
4x4: 1:30-1:45
5x5: 4:00

I don't have a decent 2x2, pyraminx, or megaminx yet, and I don't really solve 6x6 and 7x7, so.... yeah

As you can tell from my avatar, I am into ponies, but I am also a computer geek, and really into Japanese shmups, Minecraft, and Nintendo 64 (I essentially grew up on that thing).


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jun 24, 2013)

nikanika said:


> glasgow speedcubers please ask me please...



Sorry for the late response but I am from Glasgow, but I doubt there are many more, if any, in glasgow.



Spaxxy said:


> Might as well have someone else to talk to.
> 
> Skype: throughthefire97
> 
> ...



What N64 games do you play?


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jun 24, 2013)

This seems cool, be interesting to have people to talk about cubes with.

Skype: CAFCSam65

2x2: About 5
3x3: 16-18
4x4: 1:20 - 1:40
5x5: 2:50 - 3:10
6x6: 6:00?
7x7: 10:00?
Clock: 20?
Pyraminx: 15?
Mega: 3:30?

Into cubes, computers etc. Looking to study Computer Science at Uni. Would be text based at first but then calls if I'd gotten comfortable.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 24, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> What N64 games do you play?


_*All of them.*_
My favorites, however, are Ocarina of Time, Banjo Kazooie, Super Mario 64, and Star Fox 64.


----------



## soup (Jun 25, 2013)

Skype username = s-hobo
Will chat about cubes/etc.

Current times (and pbs for > 20):
2x2: ~20s
3x3: ~40 ~ 49s
4x4: ~2 ~ 2.7 min
5x5: ~2.9 ~ 3.9 min
6x6: ~4.9 ~ 5.5 min
7x7: ~6.5 ~ 7.5 min
8x8: ~9 ~ 10.5 min
9x9: ~12.5 ~ 15 min
10x10: ~16.7 ~ 19.5 min
11x11: ~20.5 ~ 23.5 min
12x12: ~28 ~ 34 min
13x13: ~34 ~ 42 min
14x14: ~44 ~ 50 min
15x15: ~55 ~ 65 min'
16x16: ~63 ~ 75 min
17x17: ~82 ~ 90 min
18x18: ~85 ~ 95 min
19x19: ~110 min
20x20: ~110 ~ 140 min
24x24: ~196.538 min pb
25x25: ~265.492 min pb
30x30: ~814 min pb
32x32: ~369.521 min pb
35x35: ~574.911 min pb
40x40: ~959.9 min pb

Anyone regularly solve 8x8+?


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 25, 2013)

soup said:


> Skype username = s-hobo
> Will chat about cubes/etc.
> 
> Current times (and pbs for > 20):
> ...


Sorry to quote the whole thing but your big cubes are impressive, any advice? I guess im just bad at edge pairing.

anyway im patrick.miller.22 on skype, 
About sub 7 on 2x2,
Sub 20 global (almost sub 19 global) on 3,
1:40 on 4,
3 on 5
And i can do 7 if youd like 
Or my giant yuxin 11x11.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 25, 2013)

my account is wallbuyscube.
I started cubing two months ago. shame of my pb.XD. my PB is still 2 mintues. I am selling cubes in wallbuys. So if you were cuber and also want to buy cheap cubes with coupon code,add me.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm qqwref on Skype too. I'd be happy to chat with anyone who's interested in computer cubes, theory, or speedsolving uncommon twisty puzzles.


----------



## soup (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Sorry to quote the whole thing but your big cubes are impressive, any advice? I guess im just bad at edge pairing.
> 
> anyway im patrick.miller.22 on skype,
> About sub 7 on 2x2,
> ...



Well.. practice makes perfect!


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 25, 2013)

I am nuclearbigdaddy!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 26, 2013)

spicyoranges

please only messages


----------



## YddEd (Jun 26, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I don't talk but I type.. *YddEd* (is wrong) (I also barely go on)


yddedcubing (for cubing purposes)


----------



## tx789 (Jun 26, 2013)

aneurin.hunt is my skype


----------



## piyushp761 (Jun 26, 2013)

piyush passi

looking forward to talking to y'all


----------



## jonlin (Jun 26, 2013)

jonlin0
It's basically what I always use.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 9, 2013)

stevecuber1

Skype is fun


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> stevecuber1
> 
> Skype is fun



Add me


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 9, 2013)

gblehskype

I might be on sometimes. No guarantees once school starts back up though.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 10, 2013)

youcuber2

Usually on when I cube.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 10, 2013)

AndreuhDuh

Go nuts.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 10, 2013)

crazyninja3000

I'm usually on 24/7, but not paying attention because I'm playing League.


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice!

Cowboy0181


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 6, 2013)

im r0b1098, i can only do chat no webcam, and in uk


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 8, 2013)

What if we just created a skype GROUP, so we added all of the skype cubers on this thread and we can all chat! It would be like a modernized #rubik IRC chat and we could host some voice/video calls with some people occasionally.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 8, 2013)

davidw941 is my username 

I can only chat atm tho.


----------



## larosh12 (Aug 8, 2013)

I like your Idea . My skype ID larosh.121


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 8, 2013)

BluShehn said:


> What if we just created a skype GROUP, so we added all of the skype cubers on this thread and we can all chat! It would be like a modernized #rubik IRC chat and we could host some voice/video calls with some people occasionally.



That's a good idea but the only bad thing is the load of spam.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 8, 2013)

BluShehn said:


> What if we just created a skype GROUP, so we added all of the skype cubers on this thread and we can all chat! It would be like a modernized #rubik IRC chat and we could host some voice/video calls with some people occasionally.



Sounds good!


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 8, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> That's a good idea but the only bad thing is the load of spam.



True, but if you don't wanna get spammed with skype sounds just set your status to "Do Not Disturb"



David1994 said:


> Sounds good!



Awesome! If you guys are interested in being in the skype group add me on skype and PM me!

Cowboy0181

EDIT: Oh yeah, make sure to tell me that you're from SpeedSolving, so I don't get you confused with random people that add me.


----------



## norwegiangenius (Aug 10, 2013)

Alex.makassiouk


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Specialpieman6666


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 15, 2013)

slinky773 (big surprise huh)


----------



## Dantheman696 (Aug 15, 2013)

taekwonfencer


----------



## JasonK (Aug 15, 2013)

jakilbourn


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi guys, if ANY of you guys are interested, I posted a reply to this thread a while ago about a skype group that I made. I now have made a new thread about it. Click the link to check it out! If you join, be sure to add more cubers that you know! 

Skype Group Thread


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Skype!*

Hello! If anyone would like to skype with me and help me and point out things to me that would be great!
Add me on skype: ethanhorn200023
Hope to see some people add me and help me!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2013)

therece already a skype thread

also this guy added me on skype yesterday then complained that I wouldnt accept his call and tell him how to get faster (avgs like 35 or something) because it was 3am


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> therece already a skype thread
> 
> also this guy added me on skype yesterday then complained that I wouldnt accept his call and tell him how to get faster (avgs like 35 or something) because it was 3am



Well, that's like 9:00 on the US East Coast, so I assume he thought all speedcubers lived in the USA...


----------



## YddEd (Sep 13, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> Hello! If anyone would like to skype with me and help me and point out things to me that would be great!
> Add me on skype: ethanhorn200023
> Hope to see some people add me and help me!


How to be sub 30: Practise and keep solving.


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was watching chris olson and rami sbahi's videos, and i noticed that both of them did a google hangouts thing. That made we wonder, do other cubers have Skype. Because the only time i get to interact with other cubers, is at competitions, which don;t happen very often in my area. So if any one has a Skype, comment it down below, and i'll try adding you as a contact.


----------



## rj (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm rjplatte.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 7, 2014)

My Skype name is heikkijuho  I would love to talk with you guys


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 7, 2014)

my skype is larissa.craig, add me if u want


----------



## Dantheman696 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Skype*

If anyone would like to Skype Skype name is teakwonfencer


----------



## tacgnol (Feb 9, 2014)

raptor-jeezus is name. 

add if want. 

i'm on skype always.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 17, 2014)

Skype name is: lupnetraam.
I'm home all day so add me if you want


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd like to race with someone who averages about 23s on 3x3 or 6:30 on 2x2 rigth now  My Skype is Juho Heikkinen.


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 26, 2014)

coupon1234 is my skype


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 26, 2014)

FiJoTh97


----------



## zoemathers (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine is zoe_mathers


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 30, 2014)

*Speedcubing skype group*

We have video conference calls where we show our collections and do speedcubing races. If you want to join, my skype name is coupon1234 so add me and I'll add you to it. I also have the skype symbol under my avatar here


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 2, 2014)

Slippery Sid said:


> We have video conference calls where we show our collections and do speedcubing races. If you want to join, my skype name is coupon1234 so add me and I'll add you to it. I also have the skype symbol under my avatar here



Hi! I'd love to do cubing stuff with you and others! My Skype is Juho Heikkinen from Oulu  What do you average?


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Apr 3, 2014)

Just added you and Alex Cube. Looking forward to skyping everyone.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Apr 3, 2014)

Add me, this sounds cool, name is larissa.craig


----------



## JKNK (Apr 3, 2014)

Dem Cubes


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 3, 2014)

Feel free to add me if you wish, username is crazyninja3000.


----------



## Amress (Apr 4, 2014)

Add me. I have no friends. My username is cuberpavan


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Add me!  

whalester


----------



## cubefanatic (May 18, 2014)

Add me if you want. I'm interested in doing some team blind solves. My skype is nolan.wages.


----------



## Blurry (May 18, 2014)

Sure, Add me - blurrycubing


----------



## Fawn (May 18, 2014)

My name on skype is "Literally The Worst" so there's that.


----------



## Dyys (Jan 16, 2015)

MostEd said:


> I think this would be a great idea for us, to help us make new cubers friends, and to cube and socialize!
> We'd share some info on our cubing, say:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, you can add me, I am around those times. And I play Minecraft.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll admit it; I went through every post on this thread looking for Feliks lol.

My Skype is Deathranger999, if anybody wants to add me. Feel free to message but in general I probably won't want to call.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Feel free to add me too, cause you know I'm cool. And there's nothing cooler than calling yourself cool. (I think that's how it works, right?)


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes. Button Added! Now I just need for people to click on that button, or I click their Skype button.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe someone could make a big skype group, that would be cool : P


----------



## MrMan (Jan 19, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Maybe someone could make a big skype group, that would be cool : P



This !


----------



## Wilhelm (Jan 19, 2015)

Skype ID: wilhelm.kilders
Add me if you like... Im on there a lot


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 19, 2015)

im on skype thesuperalex123


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 19, 2015)

FiJoTh97
Add me


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 22, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Maybe someone could make a big skype group, that would be cool : P



There's already at least one that has 60+ people (I'm in it), but I'm not sure if the owner wants other people joining at this point.


----------



## devin719 (Feb 3, 2015)

i have been looking for some other cubers to talk to 

also my skype is devin.tamayo there are 2 im the one with a weird clown dude dont ask


----------



## PBCubing (Feb 7, 2015)

Elias Hubert on Google+
PBCubing on Skype
Plz add me I am active lol


----------



## Stoopidcuber (Feb 15, 2015)

*Any Cubers wanna Skype?*

My Skype name is Stoopidcuber

3x3 PB: 34 seconds; Avg: 40-50 seconds

just wanna talk and learn new things :3


----------



## Skyacinth (Mar 22, 2015)

darkness_2131 on Skype.

Feel free to add me if you'd like, it'd be refreshing to talk to other cubers!


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 26, 2015)

hanseokim.1 was the only thing i could think of and was available at the time :v
i may have a squeaky voice idk how i sound on a mic


----------



## KeystoneCubing (Jul 10, 2015)

*Skype anyone?*

So, I was interested to see if anyone wanted to skype? I don't have much contact to anyone who cubes. 

skype name: revelation909


----------



## danvosk (Jul 19, 2015)

mine is danvosk123, I average around sub-35.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 22, 2015)

*General Skype group?*

So it appears there aren't really any cubers around me so anyone interested in a Skype group? (Like that Other thread)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 22, 2015)

just talk to random cubers over skype. cubing groups die pretty quickly since individual conversations are more common.


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree with PDF, however, sometimes groups are better, because you can get a good conversation going with multiple cubers


----------



## Anubis (Jul 22, 2015)

Where do I find said cubers easily besides this thread?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 22, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Where do I find said cubers easily besides this thread?



on peoples' profiles, they can chose to share their skype name.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 26, 2015)

any one interested in starting a full club though?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

ehh sorta but I don't do skeep very much


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> just talk to random cubers over skype. cubing groups die pretty quickly since individual conversations are more common.



Actually, the group that I am in (Slidy/Cubing/Math/Other Random Stuff about Cubing) has been going strong for two years now. I can add you in if you want.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 26, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Actually, the group that I am in (Slidy/Cubing/Math/Other Random Stuff about Cubing) has been going strong for two years now. I can add you in if you want.



sure that would be great!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

SKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
meh


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Actually, the group that I am in (Slidy/Cubing/Math/Other Random Stuff about Cubing) has been going strong for two years now. I can add you in if you want.



sure add me too. why not.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't know if you want that many people in the group but I would like to join as well.


----------



## Nextron (Jul 27, 2015)

Can I join too?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 28, 2015)

since that would be a lot of people to add to an existing group how 'bout we all just make our own?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Actually, the group that I am in (Slidy/Cubing/Math/Other Random Stuff about Cubing) has been going strong for two years now. I can add you in if you want.



Ooohh can I come too?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Ooohh can I come too?



Hey since their Skype would get flooded how about we here start our own ?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Hey since their Skype would get flooded how about we here start our own ?



I already have a Skype cubing group created, care to join it?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I already have a Skype cubing group created, care to join it?




how many people do you have?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Anubis said:


> how many people do you have?



If you include me, then 3. If you join then it will be 4, and I've been meaning to ask someone else to join so it might become 5 soon.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 28, 2015)

Yas! (I just didn't want to join a full club) where do I give my Skype info?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> If you include me, then 3. If you join then it will be 4, and I've been meaning to ask someone else to join so it might become 5 soon.



Quote


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Yas! (I just didn't want to join a full club) where do I give my Skype info?



Just PM me


----------



## starcuber (Aug 8, 2015)

*Cubers in Skype and google +*

skype account-anshul.diwanji 

if u guys want to talk come join skype and we will have fun 



google + - pika cubing

make a chat and we will talk 

(i am okay with any)


----------



## starcuber (Aug 12, 2015)

Anshul.diwanji call me


----------



## TriangleHR (Nov 28, 2015)

*Skype Cubers!*

This is a group open to everyone that can cube you could be sub-2 for all I care just reply to this thread with your skype and we'll start a group chat and conversate anytime possible.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 28, 2015)

ctsmasterdavid02

Happy to chat anytime*, with any cuber.

(*That is, if I'm not in school, or asleep) : D


----------



## TriangleHR (Nov 28, 2015)

hunteriseverythingyt I am free to chat at anytime


----------



## Calamity Strike (Nov 29, 2015)

yah i know its pretty plain but mines connor_1030


----------



## Seanliu (Nov 29, 2015)

TriangleHR said:


> This is a group open to everyone that can cube you could be sub-2 for all I care just reply to this thread with your skype and we'll start a group chat and conversate anytime possible.



Skype: zhxnliu 

If there's too much spam, I'll block ya. 


--Sean


----------



## mjm (Nov 29, 2015)

mjmaher81
I'm in something like this, statewide. It's a good thing to be a part of.


----------



## OzzieOiCuber (Nov 29, 2015)

Add me!


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 29, 2015)

You can add airbuscube!


----------



## Calamity Strike (Nov 29, 2015)

mine is connor_1030, im open most of the time


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 29, 2015)

live:jayd10


----------



## TerryEmeigh (Nov 29, 2015)

Add me. My username is: terryemeigh


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Nov 29, 2015)

add me, fietshondnemi


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 29, 2015)

adam-_-attia
I can skype about anything heueheuehuh.


----------



## Dadd (Nov 29, 2015)

i'm jordan43251

glad to chat!


----------



## TerryEmeigh (Nov 29, 2015)

Add me!

Skype: terryemeigh


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 30, 2015)

Joel2274. although as some of you said, school might get in the way so ill probably do mostly typed out races instead of video.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sure...mine is Thatoneguy2022. These don't seem to work out well though.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 30, 2015)

Skype is eeyore19718


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 30, 2015)

Add me please, jasongreen.me.com. I'm not on very often but I might be more of this is cool.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Nov 30, 2015)

I just made a group with most of the people who replied here. if you're not in it send me a request, my skype is fietshondnemi


----------



## StarOfDoom (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello there! I was looking around for a Skype group for cubing, and couldn't find a real one that was about cubing. Every one I found was full of Admins who were making very immature jokes and such. This is for people to talk about Cubing and just casual conversation, NOT for people to make jokes about potentially sensitive topics.

To join, either click here, or add me on Skype and I will add you to the group. My Skype is ubtarshine

Hope to see you in there!


----------



## peedoo72 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a cubing group toooooo!!! same as him. here is the link https://join.skype.com/DJDrzvYhkFiH dont want to steal his thunder so join both!!!


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 4, 2015)

Can someone please add me in the group again? I accidentaly leaved


----------



## Myachii (Dec 4, 2015)

StarOfDoom said:


> Hello there! I was looking around for a Skype group for cubing, and couldn't find a real one that was about cubing. Every one I found was full of Admins who were making very immature jokes and such. This is for people to talk about Cubing and just casual conversation, NOT for people to make jokes about potentially sensitive topics.
> 
> To join, either click here, or add me on Skype and I will add you to the group. My Skype is ubtarshine
> 
> Hope to see you in there!



A group with no banter is not a group, it is a number of humans tolerating one another.


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 5, 2015)

That was a flop huh? Oh well, we have the forums.


----------



## mjm (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah. Shoot.
That's a good point though! The forums aren't too different.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 5, 2015)

[email protected] I guess
btw that isn't my real email if anyone sends anything to that expect a response in 5 years give or take


----------



## Anders1103 (Dec 5, 2015)

mattga77


----------



## Xvenia (Dec 6, 2015)

jack.jones0042


----------



## blakecuber (Dec 10, 2015)

*Skype Cubing, Need Help With Solving*

Im only about sub-45 and am looking for help with new algorithms to use. If you can help, I have a cam, please add blakeiscool4 on skype.


----------



## babucubes (Dec 10, 2015)

CrownCuber
to much spam, ill leave and block


----------



## babucubes (Dec 10, 2015)

*Skype cubing?*

anyone wanna skype cube? I can do weekends or something. comment ur skype and ill ad you.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 10, 2015)

andrewlee0309 or The Sassy Velociraptor. If you want I can add you to one of the group chats. I'm in Aus so good luck finding a convenient time for both of us


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 10, 2015)

A good website for cubing resources is http://www.cyotheking.com/ 
You should learn two look OLL, and then full PLL


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 10, 2015)

For a full range of alg choices you could try algdb.net


----------



## jonlin (Dec 13, 2015)

jonlin0


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

Skype: kinei.jakis 
It will be fun!


----------



## thatrandomcuber (Dec 16, 2015)

add me jose That random cuber


----------



## Calode (Dec 17, 2015)

Username is choover12, name is Kleb.


----------



## Grimdark435 (Dec 27, 2015)

Skype name grimdark435 all cubes invited call any time open right now


----------



## MUDDKING (Feb 12, 2016)

*Skype Cubing?*

Hey! My name is MUDDKING and I was wondering if anyone would like to chat and cube with me over Skype? If so, my Skype name is minecraft29592 (Made the account over 3 years ago, plz don't judge. Thx) I only have one friend in school that knows how to cube and I thought it would be very nice to know more people that have my cubing interest. Feel free to add me on Skype if you want to chat and cube with me! Again, my name is minecraft29592


----------



## lucadaboss10 (Feb 14, 2016)

lucadaboss10


----------



## lucadaboss10 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello! Have you ever wanted to join an active Skype group/community full of cubers?! Well you're in luck! Add me on Skype (my username is lucadaboss10) and I would add you to a Cubing group! Community currently has over 100 members.


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 13, 2016)

OK let me see if I will add


----------



## Myachii (Mar 13, 2016)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52894-Twist-The-Web-Skype-Group!

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?9237-Speedcubers-on-Skype

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56187-Proper-Cubing-Skype-Group

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43557-SpeedSolving-Skype-Group!

PLSSSSSSS

This thread has got to be the most common thread on these forums.


----------



## MJSCubing (Apr 10, 2016)

[email protected] or try searching Mason | MJS Cubing
P,ease reply


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 15, 2016)

live:james_15130

Don't ask why. Dunno what happened

Edit: Anyone wanting to send me a contact request is free to do so.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 22, 2016)

wcelran123


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 22, 2016)

Skype: wires_and_fires
Xbox: wir3sandfir3s or wir3s_and_fir3s


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 23, 2016)

Skype: loiloiloi666


----------



## SuperZecton (May 1, 2016)

Add me on skype : SuperZecton
We can maybe talk and play with our cubes


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (May 8, 2016)

Skype: Meetheground


----------



## David Jiang (May 30, 2016)

xpoes12345


----------



## Zakk Clark (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello fellow Cubers! Im looking for anyone who could join my Skype cubing group I'm starting. There is no age regulations or skill regulations, Heck! You can even join If you have no idea how to solve one. Now, I am quite a novice cuber myself, my best time was 1:57. Now there are rules 1. No Trashtalk, Foul language of any type. 2. Be respectful don't go and flatout bully other cubers. 3. No posting Spam or Scamming inappropriate content of any type. Thank you for your time! My skype is iaresgaming


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey man I'll join when I get home from vacation and maybe I could give you a pointer or two to help bring your time down i am sub 60 trying to get sub 50 but anyway can't wait to talk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakk Clark (Jun 25, 2016)

ThatHybridGamer said:


> Hey man I'll join when I get home from vacation and maybe I could give you a pointer or two to help bring your time down i am sub 60 trying to get sub 50 but anyway can't wait to talk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks for joining add me on Skype!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 25, 2016)

be very careful about this, the last one attempted was a mess


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 25, 2016)

could i please join?


----------



## Douf (Jun 25, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> be very careful about this, the last one attempted was a mess


Why, what happened?


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Jun 25, 2016)

Douf said:


> Why, what happened?


I'm aslo curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakk Clark (Jun 25, 2016)

Im confused as to what happened what did?


----------



## Zakk Clark (Jun 25, 2016)

group is full comeback later


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 25, 2016)

Add me to the group  My username is loiloiloi666


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 26, 2016)

Douf said:


> Why, what happened?


People trolled the crap out of the last one, it ended it with gore posts and other inappropriate content, so make sure you moderate this group well


----------



## Douf (Jun 27, 2016)

Zakk Clark said:


> group is full comeback later


What do you mean by full? Is there a limit to members?


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Jun 27, 2016)

Douf said:


> What do you mean by full? Is there a limit to members?


 No man your fine to join just send s request to ThatHybridGamer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Jul 1, 2016)

Um sure add me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Jul 1, 2016)

ThatHybridGamer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1639cubing (Jul 1, 2016)

Thx i already did


----------



## AirbusCube (Jul 1, 2016)

Can you and me? airbuscube


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Jul 1, 2016)

AirbusCube said:


> Can you and me? airbuscube


Add me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourFriendCuber (Jul 3, 2016)

pls join anyone is welcome Rules: no foul language and have fun


----------



## Abo (Jul 3, 2016)

We kinda gotta know ur skype to add u for the group and stuff


----------



## YourFriendCuber (Jul 4, 2016)

Abo said:


> We kinda gotta know ur skype to add u for the group and stuff



My skype is YourFriendCuber


----------



## bobafex (Jul 7, 2016)

heck I've been looking for this thing all over the internet


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2016)

Add me as well skype :lightake-sally


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 20, 2016)

i wanna join!!


----------



## Thehochicube (Jul 22, 2016)

Who can to talk now


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 6, 2016)

automotiveadam7


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 6, 2016)

Is this still active?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 6, 2016)

Turn n' burn said:


> Is this still active?


Yeah. Very


----------



## Julian Vargas (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm trying to find cuber friends. You can be slow or fast. Anyone is welcome. Skype is julian0722 vargas. Message if you want to join.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 26, 2016)

ill join if we can get a few more!
is there any other cuber groups?


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 26, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> ill join if we can get a few more!
> is there any other cuber groups?


There are but most of them sound like they get filled with spammers and trolled if they are open or public.


----------



## Julian Vargas (Aug 26, 2016)

Just look up my skype or give me yourskype if you want to join


----------



## schapel (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd like to join your group.


----------



## Julian Vargas (Aug 26, 2016)

schapel said:


> I'd like to join your group.


Skype message me


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 18, 2016)

I could maybe join but my English is pretty bad (and for some people my accent is enoying).


----------



## Julian Vargas (Sep 19, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I could maybe join but my English is pretty bad (and for some people my accent is enoying).


Its completely fine. I wont make fun of you but i cant say about others


----------



## Julian Vargas (Sep 19, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I could maybe join but my English is pretty bad (and for some people my accent is enoying).


Just add me on skype with a message saying its you


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Not to mention I live on the other side of the world . It could work ut only on certain Times.


----------



## Julian Vargas (Oct 8, 2016)

I made a post a while back saying that I made a cubing group. Pew need more people. Just add julian 0722vargas on skype with the contact message saying you read this post and I will add you to the group. Keep in mind, you must be able to be available to talk at certain times and have a microphone to talk. You can be any speed because it doesn't matter.


----------



## mjm (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey, I'm always down to join one of these if it actually gains traction and doesn't devolve into a meme exchange after a day or two. I can't find you on Skype but if you can get this going I'd be more than happy to join!


----------



## Julian Vargas (Oct 10, 2016)

mjm said:


> Hey, I'm always down to join one of these if it actually gains traction and doesn't devolve into a meme exchange after a day or two. I can't find you on Skype but if you can get this going I'd be more than happy to join!


Yeah, we can get this going. We just need more people. I'd you can't find me on skype just give me your Skype name and I'll add you to the group.


----------



## TheCubingPotato (Oct 10, 2016)

TheCubingPotato127


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 12, 2016)

darkness_2131

Wee


----------



## CJK (Oct 15, 2016)

cejotka

(Please add me if this is still active)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 16, 2016)

rtrules1 I'm now on vacation but I'll be active in a week and a half


----------



## Evanesce (Oct 16, 2016)

skype: jack.clements8
Don't ask, made the account when I was 9.

I'm normally logged in but I may reply late since I mainly use discord.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Oct 16, 2016)

hussainiqbal
is this dead yet?


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

Julian Vargas said:


> Yeah, we can get this going. We just need more people. I'd you can't find me on skype just give me your Skype name and I'll add you to the group.



Yeah, I used to be in a skype group but left because it dissolved. I don't know my name on-hand but I'll totally add you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian Vargas (Oct 19, 2016)

I just realized that I wrote the skype name wrong. It's julian0722 vargas


----------



## Julian Vargas (Nov 5, 2016)

My skype is Clorox Bleach(Julian) if you want to message or call me.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 7, 2016)

olivier.van.luijk


----------



## LannieM (Nov 20, 2016)

My skype is lannie160, I can't voice talk much but I can text a lot.


----------



## Adriantrejo (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine is adriantrejogil 

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Liam Wadek (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have made a discord servers for cubers to join and discuss everything to do with cubing, as well as a chat for anything unrelated.
If you have Skype or Discord, and you would like to be spammed with calls and messa... I mean to be friends with me and talk about cubing, then please tell me down below 

The discord server is here: https://discord.gg/kggKcnk
Please tell me if it expires, even though it's set to never expire.
Apparently it can expire sometimes so please tell me if it does


----------



## Liam Wadek (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello everyone! I usually have no-one to talk to about cubing except for one of my friends.
I'd like to be able to talk to other cubers too! 

If you would like to talk to me on Discord, my Discord tag is QwertyQwertz#8803

You can also put your Discord or Skype in the description


----------



## Renox (Mar 12, 2017)

Creating a discord server for cubing might be a nice idea


----------



## vvatermelone (Mar 12, 2017)

There is a discord for the Cubers subreddit, however the invite link isn't public because of spam.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

https://discord.gg/e8JGy4f
just made one


----------



## Unlimited Cuber (Mar 14, 2017)

Whats your skype?


----------



## skartypo (Nov 23, 2018)

skype cuber over here
name is the same i'm using here


----------



## N Perm (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm just hoping your not a child predator
live:sivyis_1


----------



## Devon510 (Jan 14, 2019)

mine too


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 24, 2020)

mine is Jack Drisdelle idk if this is still a thing...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 24, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> mine is Jack Drisdelle idk if this is still a thing...


Lol, 1 year bump on a Skype thread.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 24, 2020)

ya i know.


----------

